# Max Sub Input



## Gizmo (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

I was trying to install the sub with the input like the way it was written. Pushed the button and the green led was going up just by 1, so i put de sub level on the Sony strd-b 940 on max +10DB but then it get up up but i stil dont get the yellow and the red level. The girlfriend was going grazy because of playing the movie U571 an 100 times.

I prob must installed something wrong, but those somebody have a clue.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> The girlfriend was going grazy because of playing the movie U571 an 100 times


Well, why didn't you disconnect your speakers and turn off the sub? The only thing you're trying to do with this input level setting is to adjust the trim of your subwoofer output to ensure it is as high as possible and doesn't clip the BFD. No need for speakers other than establishing the maximum level you would likely listen to.

I downloaded your manual and see that your subwoofer line-out jack is a nice match for the BFD and should supply ample voltage.

Did you have the sensitivity switch on the BFD in the -10dBV position?

What type of adapter where you using at the BFD's input?

What crossover setting were you using? All speakers to small?

Was the BFD IN/OUT light flashing?

brucek


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow that was quick, and the first ques the wright one, i forgot to put it on -10DB, and i youse max crossover. I turned the switched and the led was dancing. Oke tommorow i will try everything else prob some questions then. 

Thnx for for the quick responce.

Regards,
Marco


----------

